# ترنيمة لغير ربنا ماتروحش لحد - الترنيمه التي سرقها سعد الصغير من زياد شحاته



## costaman (12 أبريل 2008)

*حصريا الترنيمه التي سرقها سعد الصغير من زياد شحاته

غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد*






*حمل*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمه التي سرقها سعد الصغير من زياد شحاته*

*ترنيمة جميلة جداااااااااااااا انا سمعت الترنيمة وسمعت الاغنية وفعلااااااااااااا منقولة شكراااااااااااااا لييييييييك الرب يبارك حيات*ك


----------



## anosh (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمه التي سرقها سعد الصغير من زياد شحاته*

*الترنيمة تحفه انا كمان بموت فيها بس هى اغنية سعد اسمها ايه علشان اقارن الكلام​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمه التي سرقها سعد الصغير من زياد شحاته*

اغنية سعد الصغير اسمها (احمد ربنا) ولو تسمعها هتلاقيها هى هى الترنيمة


----------



## جون المناهرى (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمه التي سرقها سعد الصغير من زياد شحاته*

الترنيمة حلوة


----------



## emy (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمه التي سرقها سعد الصغير من زياد شحاته*

_انا شوفت الاغنيه والترنيمه _
_فعلا سرقها بالحرف بس يا حرام علشان ميبينش انه سرقها غير اسمها _
_حاجه فعلا تنرفز_​


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الترنيمه التي سرقها سعد الصغير من زياد شحاته*

مرررررررررررررررسى  اوى


----------



## remo_jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*غير ربنا مترحش لحد اللى سرقها سعد الصغير*

*غير ربنا متروحش لحد
*​*
انا انهاردة جايبلكم ترنيمة فوق الروعة للمرنم الجميل زياد شحاده ودى الترنيمة اللى اقتبس منها سعد مقطع كامل فى احد اغنيه

اسمها غير ربنا متروحش لحد كلماتها روعة ولحنها تحفة والصوت لزياد شحادة

وانا جبتلكم الكلمات تحت الصورة

يارب تعجبكم

حمل من هنـــــــــــــــــــا

مش منقول

صلوا ربنا يدينى توبة






غير ربنا ماترحش لحد ...ايه يعملك انسان يتحد .. 

 خلى تكالك عليه مش حد ... 

لومحتاج متمدش ايدك 

قوله يا رب و هو يزيدك .. 

قوله ضعيف محتاج قوينى .. 

أوعى تقول لحد أدينى .. 

لو مظلوم من كل الدنيا .. 

قوله يا رب برئ نجينى .. 

لو مكسور جواك احساسك 

ولا غريب بين ناس مش ناسك .. 

حتى لو انت فقير مش لاقى 

أطلب من ربنا هتلاقى .. 

 **لومحتاج متمدش ايدك 

قوله يا رب و هو يزيدك .. *
* 
لما الحياة تغلبك و الهم يبقى هميين 

بص بعينيك للسما و ارفع ايديك الاتنين .. 

قول يا رب 

هتلاقى الهموم بتروح .. 

قول يا رب 

هتطيب الجراح و تروح..

**قوله ضعيف محتاج قوينى .. 

أوعى تقول لحد أدينى .. 

لو مظلوم من كل الدنيا .. 

قوله يا رب برئ نجينى .. *


----------



## botros_22 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: +++ غير ربنا مترحش لحد اللى سرقها سعد الصغير +++*


جميل جداا شكرا لك
​


----------



## remo_jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: +++ غير ربنا مترحش لحد اللى سرقها سعد الصغير +++*

مرسيه على مرورك الجميل


----------



## girgis (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: +++ غير ربنا مترحش لحد اللى سرقها سعد الصغير +++*

*ربنا يبر كك كتير 
*


----------



## remo_jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: +++ غير ربنا مترحش لحد اللى سرقها سعد الصغير +++*

*مرسيه يا جرجس لمرورك الجميل*


----------

